# Pacers 2012 Draft Thread



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Who do you guys think we should take? Personally, I think taking Fab Melo would be a good decision. It's not that big of a risk seeing how its a late first round pick and we desperately need a backup centre so it makes a lot of sense imo.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Same call as me. I want a big and he seems to fit the bill most for who's around at our pick. Just a big body who sounds like he can be molded into a solid defender.

He honestly would have to put in solid effort to be worse than some of the shit bigs we've picked up like Pendergraph and Fesenko.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

If I were Indiana I'd be trying to get Charlotte to give up Gerald Henderson and the first pick in the second round for Danny Granger. Lets George slide into the small forward spot, frees up money for Hibbert and Hill, and Henderson is a solid-all around shooting guard in his own right. He'll never be a star, but he can score some and plays solid D. Plus, that second round pick lets Indy take another swing at getting a contributor for cheap.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

We have plenty of money for Hibbert and Hill and then some. And I think George would get pushed around quite a bit at the 3 spot. I'm not adverse to trying him there, but we just went from a team that hardly made the playoffs to the third seed. We don't need to be trading Granger unless its for an upgrade, not an experiment.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I want no part of Gerald Henderson. He isn't worth George Hill, let alone Danny Granger.

As for the draft, yes, a big, unless the Pacers think they can get Roy a backup in free agency. There are a number of solid options for Centers around there such as Melo, Ezeli, Sims, O'Quinn, and Plumlee. I kind of wish we were picking around 20. A lot of very good players will fall to that area and will probably all get picked up before 26.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

So is George just a big shooting guard going forward, then? To me, that trade was as much about George being Granger's replacement and freeing up cap space to sign someone at another position as anything else.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogg said:


> So is George just a big shooting guard going forward, then? To me, that trade was as much about George being Granger's replacement and freeing up cap space to sign someone at another position as anything else.


George is quick enough to play SG, yes. He's over 6'10" now, I believe, but he's still a SG. He's definitely not Granger's replacement, though. This team needs someone to score, and I don't think George will ever get it on offense. He has too much Brandon Rush in him.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I know Granger doesn't get a lot of love from people on here but some of the trade ideas I see involving him are absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

What would Larry do?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Tom said:


> What would Larry do?


Too soon.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I don't think Fab Melo will make it all the way down to 26 unfortunately. How would you guys feel about drafting the canadian Andrew Nicholson? He's an inside/outside scoring threat and played all four years at St.Bonaventure so he would more than likely be ready to play solid minutes right away. I'd be cool with Draymond Green as well.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Even though we have a late pick, I'm still excited for the draft. More interested in it this year to see what the Raptors do, but I still think we can make a move or select someone that could really help us next year.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Even though we have a late pick, I'm still excited for the draft. More interested in it this year to see what the Raptors do, but I still think we can make a move or select someone that could really help us next year.


If Fab Melo or another legit 7 footer drops to us, I'm getting drunk.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> A couple of teams may be looking to trade into the late teens to get Fab Melo. Bucks, Cavs, Pacers?


Jonathan Givony ‏@DraftExpress


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

As long as we don't give up any of our prime rotation, I don't mind.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

There goes the canuck Andrew Nicholson. Would've liked to seen him in a Pacers uniform next year.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

And there goes Melo...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Word on the street is that were going with Miles Plumlee...ugh


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

****....


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Him and Tyler can compare bloody noses.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Since we didn't pick him, Perry Jones is going to turn out great.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Gonzo said:


> Since we didn't pick him, Perry Jones is going to turn out great.


That's how it works bro.


I'm expecting nothing out of this pick.

Hansbrough, Amundson(if we keep him), Fesenko, Pendergraph, Plumlee.

Thats our f'ing bench for the 4/5. Wow. I said I'd get drunk if we picked Fab Melo, now instead I'm getting drunk because we picked another white nobody once again.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

> Jeff Goodman of CBSSports.com was the first to report that the Indiana Pacers made a deal to acquire the 36th overall pick from the Sacramento Kings. That means that UC-Santa Barbara guard Orlando Johnson is heading to Indianapolis.


http://tracking.si.com/2012/06/29/kings-pacers-trade-orlando-johnson/

Who?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He works at Best Buy in the summers. He's pretty good.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Apparently they see Plumlee as another Jeff Foster. It's not an exciting pick but if he can bring a lot of energy off the bench, grab some boards, and finish well around the rim then it's a decent pick. You can never have enough of those type of guys.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Apparently they see Plumlee as another Jeff Foster. It's not an exciting pick but if he can bring a lot of energy off the bench, grab some boards, and finish well around the rim then it's a decent pick. You can never have enough of those type of guys.


I'll go ahead and guarantee he won't be Jeff Foster. Our front office seems to think every single white bench player who hustles will be our next Foster. In all reality Jeff Foster was one of the best rebounders in the league during his career, and was also one of the best hard nose guys.


I'm tired of everyone just assuming bench white bigs will replace Foster. They won't. Not likely anyways.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

> "I think it's a home-run."
> 
> Those were Pacers Coach Frank Vogel's words for drafting Miles Plumlee.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Knick Killer said:


> Apparently they see Plumlee as another Jeff Foster. It's not an exciting pick but if he can bring a lot of energy off the bench, grab some boards, and finish well around the rim then it's a decent pick. You can never have enough of those type of guys.


Reading his draft profile from DraftExpress is a little disappointing. Sounds like he can rebound ok but is probably even a worse scorer than Amundson.


Hopefully he can turn into Foster for us, but I honestly don't comprehend the idea behind the pick. We have our hustle bigs off the bench already. In fact that's all we have. We don't have a reliable scorer, which is exactly what Jones III could have been for us. Drafting another guy who's supposed to go out there and play "hard nose" when we have 2 of those guys already is ridiculous.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I just listened to Plumtree's interview and even he sounds like he was shocked to be drafted where he was.

I'm not calling him by his right name until he earns it from me.


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Reading his draft profile from DraftExpress is a little disappointing. Sounds like he can rebound ok but is probably even a worse scorer than Amundson.
> 
> 
> Hopefully he can turn into Foster for us, but I honestly don't comprehend the idea behind the pick. We have our hustle bigs off the bench already. In fact that's all we have. We don't have a reliable scorer, which is exactly what Jones III could have been for us. Drafting another guy who's supposed to go out there and play "hard nose" when we have 2 of those guys already is ridiculous.


well, the thing is, on the bench right now, the pacers don't really have anyone over 6'9 
amundson went 6'9 
tyler goes about 6'8 1/2
i doubt fesenko returns
and pendy goes 6'9
we need someone with the height to truly play as backup center rather than play a short pf approximating a center.
in the playoffs last year without roy, we were definitely on the short side against miami. not that they had any tall guys besides bosh before he got hurt but, the had guys just as tall as our bench and we gotta getter taller than that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

R-Star said:


> I just listened to Plumtree's interview and even he sounds like he was shocked to be drafted where he was.
> 
> I'm not calling him by his right name until he earns it from me.


Just wait until next year when you take his brother in the twenties.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bogg said:


> Just wait until next year when you take his brother in the twenties.


If we have another good season we'll probably have to trade up into the low 10's to make sure we get him. Its what we do.


----------

